# Unsure how I feel



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

It's like this, We Just got a very good four page colour write up in a good magazine, pictures of the new dishes on the menu etc... execellent! Even got my pic on there!
But my name is not mentioned (nor the fact that I'm the Chef) and I am not given ANY of the credit for the food, I am not wanting to take full credit as ideas get blatted about and changed etc...
But I am the Chef, I put in a lot of hard work into this so the journalist would give us a good write up!
I'm feeling a little disappointed, not for me, i'ts good for business no matter who takes the credit! But I'm disappointed because I'm having to tell my family that I'm in a magazine and food that I have cooked is printed too, but it reads like somone else has!(As if I had nothing to do with it and may as well not have been there!)
I love my job, and love the people I work for like they're my own family!
Anyone else had problems like this? I really would apprieciate any help, as I'm feeling unsure about how I should feel about this situation, if you get my drift!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Rightly so Lins! A few letters to the editor from fans of your food should take care of that. I'd be happy to help; just send me the details.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for your kind offer Anneke. Although I think this may rock the boat a little for me!
I'm happy with where I am, and thats more important than having my name printed, I'll get over the disappointment! The picture wasn't all that good of me anyway!(looking a little chubby) does the camera ever lie!
Thanks again.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Been there a couple of times, it sux but not much you can do except to perhaps tactfully send a note to the editor mentioning who you are, what you've done, and maybe next time you can get mentioned. They may even make mention in the next edition as a small blurb.
Bottom line.....you gotta just deal with it


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can understand the editorial decision not to mention you. And I understand your offense at the snubbing. 

The bottom line is more people are interested in the food than in who cooked it or came up with the concept. 

It is odd though that you'll get a picture but no name to go with the picture. 

Could be that you were originally in the article but the editor had to cut something for space and your name was considered the least critical bit of info.

Phil


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, but when my hand is in a picture holding a pan and it has been written that the hand belongs to someone else! Edited or is it that the journalist just cannot spell my name.
I don't know who is at fault, the journalist or my employers, I would hope the first!
My dad came up with a very nice story to make me feel better, He said that no-one would want my name printed for fear that I may be poached!!!
I suppose I should be flattered!
Anyway we have a team of journalists coming soon, from another English newspaper or magazine I think! Maybe this time it will be different! If not, well I'll try not to moan to you all about it!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You should feel exactly the way you feel. Personally, I'd be upset too. And please don't apologize for "moaning" to us. 
If the photo misidentified the person being photographed, then you have a perfectly legitimate reason to send a short note to the editor. Begin with a thank you for the lovely article. Then just clarify that it was your hand in the picture and then add a few lines about your relationship to the food being shown (maybe along with a mention about team effort involved, etc.).


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks to you all for you advice, but mostly your support!
The jornalist in question phoned us, and was unlucky enough to have me answer the phone, before I had chance to say a word he apologised to me for his errors! He is doing another article !
I feel much better now, not so much for the apology, although this helps. But more for the fact I've had a chance to moan about it, I don't like to bring my problems home! Work is work and home is home, so it's so nice to be able to talk to "like-minded people"
Thanks to you all I'm back on track


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

That's completely ridiculous. The Chef is *entirely* responsible for the food - be it by his/her guidance or actual prep. How can someone review a dining establishment and *never mention the name of the chef?*


----------

